# hi i am from new orleans



## raphdiaz (Jun 2, 2008)

i have been a lurker almost everyday for years,i don't know why i never posted,just never really though about doing it i guess.but i am a makeup artist and hairstylist.and have gotton so many tips and ideas from this board.so i am out of hiding now and will post some pics as i figure it out.also i do have a buddy list for my all time favorites who have been on the board for years as well.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## talste (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad you came out from the shadows to join, hehehe


----------



## rbella (Jun 2, 2008)

Good to have you on board!!!  Yay!!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Janice (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow, you're certified OG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thrilled you've come out and introduced yourself, thanks for being a long time visitor of the board.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jun 2, 2008)

Hello, I am from Baton Rouge
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 2, 2008)

WELCOME! I absolutely LOVE New Orleans! I went there a few months before the hurricane. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to see you around!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome!  Hope to see you around the fourms!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome, sweetie!


----------



## raphdiaz (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Wow, you're certified OG! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thrilled you've come out and introduced yourself, thanks for being a long time visitor of the board. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you...what took me so long?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_wh0re* 

 
_Hello, I am from Baton Rouge
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
wow...hello neighbor

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_WELCOME! I absolutely LOVE New Orleans! I went there a few months before the hurricane. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to see you around! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i love my city born and raised...whole family too.thank you so much!!


----------



## raphdiaz (Jun 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_



_

 

you are on my buddy list as i love your style and so many others....now i have to check out the other members i'm missing out on.


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you have a myspace?


----------



## user79 (Jun 4, 2008)

Welcome to specktra.


----------



## southernpuff (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm from Baton Rouge


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome....from one New Orleanian to another.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## jenavii (Oct 2, 2008)

We're glad you decided to join in the discussions


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!
Representin' NOLA here too


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------

